# 6 week old puppies do i have to flea treat them ???



## wendywoohasacockapoo (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi I wonder if someone can help me I have 4 six week old puppies they don't have fleas I have used a flea comb on them all....I don't like the thought of the chemicals....do I have to flea treat them before they go to their new homes as it seems all puppies are treated for fleas...I don't see the point of treating them and exposing them so young to the chemicals until they get fleas....help


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi

I suppose you have to think of it as protection for them - without treatment they could catch fleas from other animals they come in contact with in their new home, also in the summer time fleas are everywhere outdoors, all it takes is for another pet to bring some in on their coat. I think the recommendations are that you start flea prevention at 8-9 weeks, frequency depends on the treatment provided by your vet. There are some people who are in the treat when you see club, personally I think prevention is better than cure. We treat every 2 months for the dogs, and the cat is monthly. I have to say, in winter time we pull back to 3 monthly (dogs) and have never had problems.

Don't forget about ticks too...

Ruth


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Brilliant advice from Ruth.
Hope the pups are doing well.


----------



## wendywoohasacockapoo (Jun 14, 2015)

Thank you very much....yes all pups are doing well they are hard work but such great fun...I have taken lots of pics must add them to my other post....I will get them treated for fleas at the vets now...


----------

